# Constable Surprises fishermen at Jesse Jones park



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

Today a constable was checking for fishing licenses. We had ours!


----------



## Steven H (Jan 15, 2006)

I saw him myself. I did not think it was a GW. I did witness some tickets being written, glad to see it. The one guy I saw get a ticket must have repeated himself 50x saying I got a license, just not with me!!!


----------



## Jeff G (May 18, 2010)

The lake houston lake patrol has a good presence on the lake and the rivers. They have a couple of Honda waverunners as well as a flat bottom that I have seen go in a foot of water up in a creek that we like to go to . In addition , there are a couple of game wardens . Although they can't patrol all of the popular areas all at once , I think People who fish may want to have their ducks in a row .


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Good for them ...if I'm legal, they should have to be too! I personally got a little pleasure in watching the GW write 5 tickets in one boat, with 3 occupants. some people have no regard for the laws.


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

Steven H said:


> I saw him myself. I did not think it was a GW. I did witness some tickets being written, glad to see it. The one guy I saw get a ticket must have repeated himself 50x saying I got a license, just not with me!!!


He is not a GW why he could check fishing license? If you left your fishing license at home, they can check with your TX driver license. It has haoppened to me few times and the GW just looked up my TX DL number.


----------



## wwind3 (Sep 30, 2009)

Seems like a better utilization of his time could be spent setting up stings at the area malls and shopping centers catching people mugging shoppers like our wives and children and breaking into vehicles. 

But I understand it's easier to screw with fisherman===we dont fight back. I'm just sayin'....Easier to write a ticket for having a license plate partially covered or going 39 in a 35 than to go after someone who might shoot you--like someone preying on Christmas shoppers.

Sorry---pet peeve.


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

I never carry my license with me I always leave it in my truck.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Texas law says you must have your license on your person. You will be ticketed but normally an JP will dismiss it if you can later produces it with a date prior to the ticket.
Those lake patrol and GWs are assigned to the lake and surrounding parks. They are not responsible for the malls or parking lots.
A person fishing without a license or taking fish or game illegally is mugging you and your family. A game thief is as bad as a purse snatcher or shop lifter.
Texas has a great outdoors and abundant hunting and fishing areas because those fellows do their job.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

wwind3 said:


> Seems like a better utilization of his time could be spent setting up stings at the area malls and shopping centers catching people mugging shoppers like our wives and children and breaking into vehicles.
> 
> But I understand it's easier to screw with fisherman===we dont fight back. I'm just sayin'....Easier to write a ticket for having a license plate partially covered or going 39 in a 35 than to go after someone who might shoot you--like someone preying on Christmas shoppers.
> 
> Sorry---pet peeve.


I know what you mean. Every time I see those CIA guys surrounding the President I think to myself, "why aren't those guys setting up stings at the mall?"
:rotfl:


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

Good on them for tickets!

As for the mall, they are there also, but they cannot be everywhere all the time. If they where, you...or someone would cry about that as well.

Be happy!


----------



## wwind3 (Sep 30, 2009)

24Buds said:


> Good on them for tickets!
> 
> As for the mall, they are there also, but they cannot be everywhere all the time. If they where, you...or someone would cry about that as well.
> 
> Be happy!


yep--tuff call. Target those who prey on us like a pack of wolves this time of year at the malls---or nail some poor schmuck that took his kid fishing at JJ Park...

I can promise you if Constable Barney couldnt come to JJ Park to write a guy a fishing ticket because he was busy gut shooting some animal trying to prey on some poor defenseless family who was Christmas shopping----well---I'll cut him a little slack.


----------



## Lone Eagle (Aug 20, 2009)

BullyARed said:


> He is not a GW why he could check fishing license? If you left your fishing license at home, they can check with your TX driver license. It has haoppened to me few times and the GW just looked up my TX DL number.


I have also seen the Game Warden write a ticket for fishing without a license. Then he/she says, "This is your fishing license for the rest of today. When you go to court, show the judge your fishing license." When this happens; the ticket is dismissed.

This happened to one of my clients in my boat last year. Even after I told them to ensure they had their fishing license with them.


----------



## Lone Eagle (Aug 20, 2009)

Sunbeam said:


> Texas law says you must have your license on your person. You will be ticketed but normally an JP will dismiss it if you can later produces it with a date prior to the ticket.
> Those lake patrol and GWs are assigned to the lake and surrounding parks. They are not responsible for the malls or parking lots.
> A person fishing without a license or taking fish or game illegally is mugging you and your family. A game thief is as bad as a purse snatcher or shop lifter.
> Texas has a great outdoors and abundant hunting and fishing areas because those fellows do their job.


THANK YOU, Sunbeam....


----------



## Lone Eagle (Aug 20, 2009)

boomgoon said:


> I know what you mean. Every time I see those CIA guys surrounding the President I think to myself, "why aren't those guys setting up stings at the mall?"
> :rotfl:


They are not in the Mall setting up because they have a Boss that assigned them to be where they are. Come on, you know this...LOL.


----------



## Kevin70 (May 24, 2010)

The original poster said that it was a Constable and not a game warden. If it was a Constable, they should have better things to do than check fishing licenses, especially at this time of year. If it was a game warden, then it was just what they do.

Also, with today's technology, you shouldn't have to carry the physical license. If you have purchased a license to fish, that should be all that matters. It shouldn't matter if you carry it around. There should be no reason they can't lookup whether you have one based on your driver's license.


----------



## fishindeep (Jun 1, 2010)

Whats the big deal about carying your fishing license with you?Every time I go its in my wallet which is always in my pocket.Its the law,not a debate.I am glad to see a game thief get a ticket and I dont care who gives it to them.I pay my money every year and have my license with me,if you dont you deserve a ticket.Someone should thank that constable, not bust his balls.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

Kevin70 said:


> The original poster said that it was a Constable and not a game warden. If it was a Constable, they should have better things to do than check fishing licenses, especially at this time of year. If it was a game warden, then it was just what they do.
> 
> Also, with today's technology, you shouldn't have to carry the physical license. If you have purchased a license to fish, that should be all that matters. It shouldn't matter if you carry it around. There should be no reason they can't lookup whether you have one based on your driver's license.


Let me see if I understand you Kevin, you are worried that the constable is wasting time writing tickets but can't understand why they won't waste time checking your license because you don't want to carry it. Is that right?


----------



## landlokt (Mar 10, 2009)

Every time I see those CIA guys surrounding the pres. I think why dont they shoot that SOB


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Constables are the Clowns of the LEO's. If you have any friends that are DPS or Deputy Sheriff, they will tell you how they Really feel about the Constables office. Do your history research on the "Constable" title in Texas. Established to carry out the whims and jurisdiction, of the local JP's. Here in Montgomery County, we have one that drives a 2010 Camaro, and another that drives a 2010 Ford Expedition. Both are completely "Blacked Out"Black Paint, Limo tint, Black Wheels, and NO enforcement lights showing with slightly smoked letters down the side so as to sneak up on you! They run their business in a "Patton Village" style, if you know what i'm referring to... JMO


----------



## 200ZX (Dec 14, 2009)

Can a Constable write a ticket for a license? jus wunderin


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

tbone2374 said:


> Constables are the Clowns of the LEO's. If you have any friends that are DPS or Deputy Sheriff, they will tell you how they Really feel about the Constables office. Do your history research on the "Constable" title in Texas. Established to carry out the whims and jurisdiction, of the local JP's. Here in Montgomery County, we have one that drives a 2010 Camaro, and another that drives a 2010 Ford Expedition. Both are completely "Blacked Out"Black Paint, Limo tint, Black Wheels, and NO enforcement lights showing with slightly smoked letters down the side so as to sneak up on you! They run their business in a "Patton Village" style, if you know what i'm referring to... JMO


If ignorance is truly bliss, you Sir must be one of the happiest men on earth. Texas Constables were the first form of law enforcement in Texas. Stephen F Austin saw to that. There are only two "constitutional" peace officers in this state. (Sheriffs and Constables). All others were "created" much later and that definitely includes the Texas DPS. There is a book out called "Texas Constables" and it outlines the "facts" of this matter and the true history of LEOs in Texas. There are definitely goobers out there with badges and that includes "ALL" agencies. Good Constables represent the grass roots citizens of the state(s) they serve. Isn't that what we want?


----------



## 2catsfishin (Jun 27, 2010)

We fished for 2years never been stoped, the last two time in our boat last thur and this wen we were stoped.. all was good must be that time of year..


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

I lived in Mineola Texas for the worst four years of my life. The constable used to throw parties for the high school kids and arrest them for indecent exposure on the way home for peeing his beer. He, as a result, had his pay cut to $1 per year.
I may not be a constable supporter, but they are all we have here in NW Harris county and they are good as gold. Maybe because we can get rid of them if they are jerks.


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

fishinguy said:


> I never carry my license with me I always leave it in my truck.


I have done same myself. But you and I deserve what we get when we do.


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

Sunbeam....Even though I am a "city slicker", I like you more everyday.


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

200ZX said:


> Can a Constable write a ticket for a license? jus wunderin


I knew one incident that a guy caught fish without license and when the Constable checked his vehicle, he found several illegal size fish. The Constable held the guy and called the GW over to give a ticket. So, I am not sure if the Constable can issue a fish w/o license ticket.


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

Kevin70 said:


> The original poster said that it was a Constable and not a game warden. If it was a Constable, they should have better things to do than check fishing licenses, especially at this time of year. If it was a game warden, then it was just what they do.
> 
> Also, with today's technology, you shouldn't have to carry the physical license. If you have purchased a license to fish, that should be all that matters. It shouldn't matter if you carry it around. There should be no reason they can't lookup whether you have one based on your driver's license.


Fine. Next time take your computer or iPhone or whatever and dial in to prove you are legal. Otherwise, carry your license, your TDL, your credit cards, your insurance or change the law.

Sorry, not in a good mood to listen to this ****. I may be a libertarian or anarchist, but enough is enough. Be responsible or shut up.


----------



## sac-a-lait (Feb 19, 2009)

markbrumbaugh said:


> Fine. Next time take your computer or iPhone or whatever and dial in to prove you are legal. Otherwise, carry your license, your TDL, your credit cards, your insurance or change the law.
> 
> Sorry, not in a good mood to listen to this ****. I may be a libertarian or anarchist, but enough is enough. Be responsible or shut up.


 Tell em Mark


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

BullyARed said:


> I knew one incident that a guy caught fish without license and when the Constable checked his vehicle, he found several illegal size fish. The Constable held the guy and called the GW over to give a ticket. So, I am not sure if the Constable can issue a fish w/o license ticket.


He did write a ticket and told the person to stop fishing. He also told him he will need to go to court to show his fishing license. I talked to some people today and they said a Houston Police officier was also in the area asking to see licenses.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

There needs to be a web cam at every place people fish. 
You should have to wave your license in front of it, or get an electric shock!!!!!!


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

*You're entitlrd to your opinion...*



Hooked Up said:


> If ignorance is truly bliss, you Sir must be one of the happiest men on earth. Texas Constables were the first form of law enforcement in Texas. Stephen F Austin saw to that. There are only two "constitutional" peace officers in this state. (Sheriffs and Constables). All others were "created" much later and that definitely includes the Texas DPS. There is a book out called "Texas Constables" and it outlines the "facts" of this matter and the true history of LEOs in Texas. There are definitely goobers out there with badges and that includes "ALL" agencies. Good Constables represent the grass roots citizens of the state(s) they serve. Isn't that what we want?


 ****** You sir, have a slightly different definition of "serve" I'm talking about Reputation, not Creation! Constables in Texas, have long been the Barney Phifes of Mayberry. And Thank You, I am very happy!


----------



## wwind3 (Sep 30, 2009)

fishingcacher said:


> He did write a ticket and told the person to stop fishing. He also told him he will need to go to court to show his fishing license. I talked to some people today and they said a Houston Police officier was also in the area asking to see licenses.


So now we have a constable AND a police officer writing fishing tickets instead of bustin animals preying on holiday shoppers at the mall-----it just gets better and better..

Does ANYONE else see the absolute insanity in this? Unfreakinreal....


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

wwind3 said:


> So now we have a constable AND a police officer writing fishing tickets instead of bustin animals preying on holiday shoppers at the mall-----it just gets better and better..
> 
> Does ANYONE else see the absolute insanity in this? Unfreakinreal....


Well...I like you T-bone...at least as I know you on your posts. I say let the constables write tickets for no license, and let us responsible folks shoot the sobs that prey on shoppers.
I'd rather the cops catch really rotten folks than pester fishermen. As you all know, there was a smash and grab at Jesse Jones this week on a fisherman. While I was driving in, there was a Deputy Doo Dog, waiting to catch someone running the stop sign in the subdivision. That racked me big time, so I know where you all come from...
But
If you can't bother to get and take your license with you, and know the regs, the dont' whine to me. I buy OOS license all over the country, RVing every year just to soak a lure for a while. Get legal and carry your stuff, or don't complain that "Gee, I wish they were out catching crooks instead of bothering me because I'm an idiot and left my license at home." If you are legal, then complain all you want, but there are plenty of idiots who don't work, collect welfare on my dime, and flaunt the game regs. Poachers are **** in my book...but a little bit in social standing above robbers. (Only a little bit.)
Re constables...at least we can vote their sorry rear ends out of office if they are Barneys. Sometimes that reminds them who they work for...sometimes it doesn't. I've never been able to vote a jerk cop out of office.


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

tbone2374 said:


> ****** You sir, have a slightly different definition of "serve" I'm talking about Reputation, not Creation! Constables in Texas, have long been the Barney Phifes of Mayberry. And Thank You, I am very happy!


Perhaps that is because I actually "served" as the elected constable where I lived for eight years. Raised the bar, insisted on ethics and continuing education. In short I experienced it from the inside looking out and actually "know" what I am talking about. Your statement about constables being a joke offends me. Have you ever wondered why more good people don't run for that office? You Sir, are a prime example of why. Different precincts and the constable's constituents require / request different duties be performed. If you are as all knowing as you hold yourself out to be, run for office, win, and make a difference instead of flaming good men and women on the world wide web. Naw, I didn't think so. Merry Christmas, Guy


----------



## Jay d (Sep 22, 2007)

*Texas Constables*

Hooked-up, Well said!! There are those that serve and there are those that whine as they are served. I know many constables and have known only one that was inadequate in my personal opinion. As a Director of a Water District we employ 5 Pct 4 officers and all are excellent public servants. The District employs them in order to get quicker law enforcment response for all the residents of our area. They do an excellent job!!

Now, Game Wardens have been given way too much leeway as to enforcment. They dont have to have a reason to stop you and one fine day at the jetties I was stopped and boarded twice in three hours by 'officers' doing complete searchs and inspections of EVERY boat in sight and issueing tickets for, in my case, ****!! I was issued a ticket for having my suspender life jacket hanging on the seat and not on my body therefore it did not count as a life jacket on the boat. $226 to some JP at Gilchrist!!

Some of you will say that they are doing their jobs but I would wager every cent I have if you drove out of your driveway tomorrow morning and was stopped at every intersection and a complete safety inspection of your car was done by a police officer, and you were issued tickets for every infraction they could dream up, you would be screaming for change!! What ever happened to reasonable suspicion of a crime being committed??? The Galveston Game Wardens are out of control, or better put, out for revenue and not for safety!


----------



## aggiemulletboy (May 31, 2006)

After the car break-ins at JJ park, thought people would be glad a constable was there. Didn't someone just post about their vehicle being hit there?

And any Tx peace officer can write a ticket for license violation I believe.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Hey, Thanks Mark...*



markbrumbaugh said:


> Well...I like you T-bone...at least as I know you on your posts. I say let the constables write tickets for no license, and let us responsible folks shoot the sobs that prey on shoppers.
> I'd rather the cops catch really rotten folks than pester fishermen. As you all know, there was a smash and grab at Jesse Jones this week on a fisherman. While I was driving in, there was a Deputy Doo Dog, waiting to catch someone running the stop sign in the subdivision. That racked me big time, so I know where you all come from...
> But
> If you can't bother to get and take your license with you, and know the regs, the dont' whine to me. I buy OOS license all over the country, RVing every year just to soak a lure for a while. Get legal and carry your stuff, or don't complain that "Gee, I wish they were out catching crooks instead of bothering me because I'm an idiot and left my license at home." If you are legal, then complain all you want, but there are plenty of idiots who don't work, collect welfare on my dime, and flaunt the game regs. Poachers are **** in my book...but a little bit in social standing above robbers. (Only a little bit.)
> Re constables...at least we can vote their sorry rear ends out of office if they are Barneys. Sometimes that reminds them who they work for...sometimes it doesn't. I've never been able to vote a jerk cop out of office.


 ******* Thanks, Mark. I spent a many a summer in Mineola, as my grandmother lived there for 68 years. Made the trip to Quitman, to see Santa, arrive on the Fire Truck, many many years. Went to church on Sunday, @ Hainesvillewaay way before Lake Fork ever exisited, we fished Laake Fork Creek. Small World, Huh? Enough discussing the Constables!


----------



## KILT610 (Feb 24, 2006)

Sunbeam said:


> Texas law says you must have your license on your person. You will be ticketed but normally an JP will dismiss it if you can later produces it with a date prior to the ticket.
> Those lake patrol and GWs are assigned to the lake and surrounding parks. They are not responsible for the malls or parking lots.
> A person fishing without a license or taking fish or game illegally is mugging you and your family. A game thief is as bad as a purse snatcher or shop lifter.
> Texas has a great outdoors and abundant hunting and fishing areas because those fellows do their job.


Well said.


----------



## wwind3 (Sep 30, 2009)

aggiemulletboy said:


> After the car break-ins at JJ park, thought people would be glad a constable was there. Didn't someone just post about their vehicle being hit there?
> 
> And any Tx peace officer can write a ticket for license violation I believe.


I feel like i'm trying to communicate with Martians here. My POINT EXACTLY. A car gets broken into in the PARKING LOT and a constable AND a POLICEMAN are down at the CREEK writing FISHING TICKETS>

God help us....Merry Christmas and thanks to the cops keeping the creek safe from the violent insane bank fisherman and their savage monstrous kids.

They are at the creek because it is EASY and they know fisherman wont fight back--whereas a monster actually committing a car burglary might be dangerous. Lets stop kidding ourselves--they go after the low hanging fruit.

If I was their superior I would fire them on the spot for being too stupid to live.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

wwind3 said:


> If I was their superior I would fire them on the spot for being too stupid to live.


----------



## Pasadena1944 (Mar 20, 2010)

http://www.diggerhistory.info/images/uniforms4/SS-Panzer.jpg

You figure it out!!


----------



## jimmybobcat (Aug 6, 2009)

Revenue for city or state.


----------



## OneKnotSea (Dec 6, 2010)

Pasadena1944 said:


> http://www.diggerhistory.info/images/uniforms4/SS-Panzer.jpg
> 
> You figure it out!!


Vater !!!!


----------



## Pasadena1944 (Mar 20, 2010)

boomgoon said:


> I know what you mean. Every time I see those CIA guys surrounding the President I think to myself, "why aren't those guys setting up stings at the mall?"
> :rotfl:


Just when did the CIA take over guarding the President?


----------



## Pasadena1944 (Mar 20, 2010)

Sunbeam said:


> Texas law says you must have your license on your person. You will be ticketed but normally an JP will dismiss it if you can later produces it with a date prior to the ticket.
> Those lake patrol and GWs are assigned to the lake and surrounding parks. They are not responsible for the malls or parking lots.
> *A person fishing without a license or taking fish or game illegally is mugging you and your family*. A game thief *is as bad as a purse snatcher or shop lifter.*
> Texas has a great outdoors and abundant hunting and fishing areas because those fellows do their job.


WOW....so you think some one taking an illegal fish is as bad as someone putting a knife to your wife's neck in a parking lot and taking her purse? I hope I misunderstood what you were trying to say!


----------



## Quackerbox (Feb 6, 2006)

First off its awesome to see the kids out!!!



wwind3 said:


> I feel like i'm trying to communicate with Martians here. My POINT EXACTLY. A car gets broken into in the PARKING LOT and a constable AND a POLICEMAN are down at the CREEK writing FISHING TICKETS>
> 
> God help us....Merry Christmas and thanks to the cops keeping the creek safe from the violent insane bank fisherman and their savage monstrous kids.
> 
> ...


Really!!!:headknock Never ceases to amaze me the amount of LEO bashing on this site.

That area is Pct 4 Constable area specifically the park and probally the neighborhood around it. This means part of the either the home owners assoc. dues OR the MUD district pays a portion of the salary of a constable(s) for the year and he stays in that area. More than likely that constable is assigned to that area ONLY hes merely working his beat. If hes not down on the creek hes on the street writing you or your wife a ticket for "california rollin" the stop sign. Either way your ****** off cause _hes scared_ and wont go fight real crime.

Drop your paperwork to do a ride along so you can see how it works from the inside. Maybe you'll get to see what happens out there, Ill be looking for you as my partners and I run toward gunfire and not away from it in some lovely apartment complex's.

Regards,,

Making fruit salad


----------



## TailHunter3 (May 21, 2009)

I say write the fools a ticket. TPW needs the funding. Why should I buy my $71 license for some fool not to? They are lawbreakers and not just some poor guy going fishing. We all have to follow the rules.


----------



## wwind3 (Sep 30, 2009)

Quackerbox said:


> First off its awesome to see the kids out!!!
> 
> Really!!!:headknock Never ceases to amaze me the amount of LEO bashing on this site.
> 
> ...


A SEMI--AMEN to that.. I think all of us here appreciate the thin blue line that stands between us and the bad guys.

That bein' said---I think it's OK to call BS on them sometimes. Like the time a LA State Trooper(Officer Doogie) admitted in open court when I asked him how long he had planned to follow me(it was 3 miles)--his exact reply was "Until I observed you committing a violation" The violation he finally observed was passing a truck on the Interstate(he was doin 50 in the rt lane) w/o using my turn signal to "signal my intentions"

Cost me $110 or 10 days in jail plus time I missed from work.

Oh well----Merry Christmas to all...


----------



## elpistolero45 (May 9, 2010)

boomgoon said:


>


x10


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

Pasadena1944 said:


> Just when did the CIA take over guarding the President?


They started just after the germans bombed pearl harbor.


----------



## BingoHump (May 15, 2008)

Nobody knows what the Constable did all day. He might have come and wrote tickets for a few hours, went to the mall and busted a few shop lifters, shot a few purse snatchers in the parking lot, set a few child molestors on fire, and turned in a few tax evaders. Sounds like a successful day to me. A law breaker is just that and all need to be dealt with. Anyone that wants to defend those that do not want to abide by game laws should remember this when they sign that check to the I R S next year. Imagine where your hard earned money is going. Its going to support all of the rif raf in this country that do not wish to work as we do. We should all be fed up with supporting all those that want a hand out and that includes FISHING LICENCES. Merry Christmas


----------



## Mad Mike (Dec 28, 2005)

If Constables are writing the tickets for no fishing license, who gets the money?


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

Mad Mike said:


> If Constables are writing the tickets for no fishing license, who gets the money?


It's not about the money. We knew when we got into the leo profession that we would not get wealthy doing so. We also knew we would have to make some unpopular decisions and take some unpopular stances on some touchy issues / situations. If y'all don't like the leos that serve you try calling a crackhead next time you find yourself in need of help:rotfl:. Merry Christmas All, Guy


----------



## fishnstringer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Yea, that's seems logical.*

Everytime we acquire a driver's license, a fishing license, a ticket to a show or sporting event we should not have to take the ticket with us, the person responsible for policing it, or taking the tickets should have to take their time to prove we don't have one! Soulds logical to me.:spineyes: It's time to grow up and become responsible fishindeep. Come on, you knew it was coming, sooner or later!



fishindeep said:


> Whats the big deal about carying your fishing license with you?Every time I go its in my wallet which is always in my pocket.Its the law,not a debate.I am glad to see a game thief get a ticket and I dont care who gives it to them.I pay my money every year and have my license with me,if you dont you deserve a ticket.Someone should thank that constable, not bust his balls.


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

Years ago a GW gave my wife a no fishing lic. ticket for reading a book. I leaned my spare rod against her lawn chair so not to lay it on the sand while I fished. He was writing her the ticket and said she needed a lic., I said there is no law against reading a book and he did not see her touch that pole. That GW did not represent the rest of the wardens because I have come across a few and most are down to business. It's like a speeding ticket, if the officer was busting drug peddlers he wouldn't have the time to write you a ticket for breaking the law. Doesn't sound right does it. There are those that do pick the low fruit and avoid confrontation with violent crime but at one time or the other all the fruit regardless how easy or hard to pick has to be harvested. 
At one time or the other we all will get something we don't deserve but that's part of life and it don't make it all bad. By the way, my wife worked downtown with a badge, wallet and ID together and the guy still wrote her down. You see there is something good in that, even if he was dead wrong he didn't show fellow law enforcement preferential courtesy.


----------



## fishnstringer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Sorry about that "fishindeep",*

I meant to direct that comment to Kevin70.


fishnstringer said:


> Everytime we acquire a driver's license, a fishing license, a ticket to a show or sporting event we should not have to take the ticket with us, the person responsible for policing it, or taking the tickets should have to take their time to prove we don't have one! Soulds logical to me.:spineyes: It's time to grow up and become responsible fishindeep. Come on, you knew it was coming, sooner or later!


----------



## spot n dot guy (Dec 30, 2007)

boomgoon said:


> I know what you mean. Every time I see those CIA guys surrounding the President I think to myself, "why aren't those guys setting up stings at the mall?"
> :rotfl:


They won't leave him because they're job is already watching the biggest thief in America.:rotfl:


----------



## spot n dot guy (Dec 30, 2007)

johnmyjohn said:


> Years ago a GW gave my wife a no fishing lic. ticket for reading a book. I leaned my spare rod against her lawn chair so not to lay it on the sand while I fished. He was writing her the ticket and said she needed a lic., I said there is no law against reading a book and he did not see her touch that pole. That GW did not represent the rest of the wardens because I have come across a few and most are down to business. It's like a speeding ticket, if the officer was busting drug peddlers he wouldn't have the time to write you a ticket for breaking the law. Doesn't sound right does it. There are those that do pick the low fruit and avoid confrontation with violent crime but at one time or the other all the fruit regardless how easy or hard to pick has to be harvested.
> At one time or the other we all will get something we don't deserve but that's part of life and it don't make it all bad. By the way, my wife worked downtown with a badge, wallet and ID together and the guy still wrote her down. You see there is something good in that, even if he was dead wrong he didn't show fellow law enforcement preferential courtesy.


John I thought you were gonna tell a joke I have heard. Then realized it was true, lol. The joke is just as you said wife in chair with pole by her. GW starts to right ticket to lady for her having her husbands pole by her chair. Lady says" I am not fishing just reading a book". GW reply " you must have a license the pole is next to you, you have the tool to fish". GW finishes ticket and lady calls Police on GW. Police arrive and lady says she wants the GW arrested for RAPE. Police man says " he raped you. Lady says "no". Police man "why did you call 911" she said because he has the tool to do it. So according to his own statement he should be arrested. LOL:rotfl:


----------



## Moonpie (Jun 20, 2004)

I would think a Constable of the court would have something better to do than harass fisherman.
One thing I was recently informed of(which may or may not be true) is that the more fines(i.e.Tickets) a constable brings into his judges court, said constable gets a bigger cut further down the road at budget setting time.

As usual...follow the money.


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

Moonpie said:


> I would think a Constable of the court would have something better to do than harass fisherman.
> One thing I was recently informed of(which may or may not be true) is that the more fines(i.e.Tickets) a constable brings into his judges court, said constable gets a bigger cut further down the road at budget setting time.
> 
> As usual...follow the money.


Not in Texas. Highly illegal. He gets a fixed salary and probably works as many extra jobs as he can just to make ends meet. All in the spirit of serving others.


----------



## FishinCowboy (Sep 8, 2010)

In my opinion, the Constable is doing what is called "playing the lottery", By checking for fishing licenses he is able to talk to and check each person for warrants. This way he is looking for the person that breaks laws. 
Breaking laws is a pattern. So while some might think he is wasting time. To me he is doing his job. Not harassing fishermen, but looking for the bad guys that, in post above have been stated to be in this park.

Just a humble opinion

Cowboy


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

I just read all these post to see just how stupid the arguments would be against the officer for writing the ticket. Thank you 2 cool officer haters, you proved yourselves to be as stupid as I thought you were. lol 

Merry Christmas.


----------



## firefight (Sep 12, 2009)

*Constable*

A Constable has more authority than other officers in the same area.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hooked Up said:


> All in the spirit of serving others.


 *********** Oh, Please!!!! You don't really believe that I hope!


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

tbone2374 said:


> *********** Oh, Please!!!! You don't really believe that I hope!


Merry Christmas Brother. I sincerely hope that whatever it is that is really bothering you goes away real soon. Yes, I believe it. I "was" it, lived it, and loved it. You?


----------



## ol' salt (Jun 11, 2006)

There's 2 types of fisherfolk out there. Them's that do it legally and carry their license, and them's that don't.

Carry your license; it don't weigh much.


----------



## bigpun91 (Oct 2, 2005)

how many car burglaries were committed while the officer was out checking lics?? 2 birds with one stone. I would like to read all the comments from some of you jack holes if the constable followed your family to thier car in the mall parking lot, seeing if they were going to mug someone or break into cars...yall would be in histerics, most of the "bad people" are picked up from traffic stops, IDing someone walking in a neighborhood late at night, do a ride along and see what really happens


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Merry Christmas, to you as well, Brother.*



Hooked Up said:


> Merry Christmas Brother. I sincerely hope that whatever it is that is really bothering you goes away real soon. Yes, I believe it. I "was" it, lived it, and loved it. You?


 ********** It bothers me that so many LEO's let their power go to their head. Let's just say, there are good and bad in all groups, church, bars, communities, bigger cities. When a public official goes bad, everyone usually knows, eventually. It's the damage that's done, before they come to justice, I'm mostly concerned with. Enjoyed the discussion, Merry Christmas, to you and your family, and Happy New Year!


----------



## k9deputy365 (Feb 16, 2010)

*....*

First of all, when a GW writes a ticket the funds go to what ever precint he writes the ticket in. So what ever JP hears the ticket in court gets the revenue. Second any peace officer can write a ticket for game violations he observes, to write boating type violations the officer has to have attended a marine enforcement class and posess a certification as a marine enforcement officer..(ie lake patrol). Officers are assigned to certain areas and usually are proactive in their enforcement actions. So that being said they more than likely have received calls or complaints about people or happenings in the park and have been told by their supervisor to step up patrols and enforcement actions in said area. A GW can issue speeding tickets and such just like any other officer if he wishes also. I wish everyone on here would just quit :work: us and appreciate those of us who choose to work a job for little pay that alot of people would not do or could not do. Stop all the  and be legal.


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

LOL! Merry Christmas to you too. It "will" get better Amigo. Sorry about your bad experience. Guy


tbone2374 said:


> ********** It bothers me that so many LEO's let their power go to their head. Let's just say, there are good and bad in all groups, church, bars, communities, bigger cities. When a public official goes bad, everyone usually knows, eventually. It's the damage that's done, before they come to justice, I'm mostly concerned with. Enjoyed the discussion, Merry Christmas, to you and your family, and Happy New Year!


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

It is quite possible and likely that the park rangers asked for the Constables to come in and check for fishing licenses.


----------



## teeroy (Oct 1, 2009)

200ZX said:


> Can a Constable write a ticket for a license? jus wunderin


As it's been stated, a peace officer can write you a ticket/arrest you for any law violation. GWs arrest people for crack just like any other peace officer would.



wwind3 said:


> So now we have a constable AND a police officer writing fishing tickets instead of bustin animals preying on holiday shoppers at the mall-----it just gets better and better..
> 
> Does ANYONE else see the absolute insanity in this? Unfreakinreal....


Apply, come wear the badge and do it.



Jay d said:


> Now, Game Wardens have been given way too much leeway as to enforcment. They dont have to have a reason to stop you and one fine day at the jetties I was stopped and boarded twice in three hours by 'officers' doing complete searchs and inspections of EVERY boat in sight and issueing tickets for, in my case, ****!! I was issued a ticket for having my suspender life jacket hanging on the seat and not on my body therefore it did not count as a life jacket on the boat. $226 to some JP at Gilchrist!!


Yea, they do have a reason. They have a reasonable suspicion that you're engaging in the taking of wildlife. And according to the Wildlife code, peace officers enforcing that code can completely inspect your vessel/vehicle with a REASONABLE suspicion that you're engaging in harvesting game animals. What, you think they should have to wait until you make a turn in your boat without signaling to stop you?



wwind3 said:


> I feel like i'm trying to communicate with Martians here. My POINT EXACTLY. A car gets broken into in the PARKING LOT and a constable AND a POLICEMAN are down at the CREEK writing FISHING TICKETS>
> 
> God help us....Merry Christmas and thanks to the cops keeping the creek safe from the violent insane bank fisherman and their savage monstrous kids.
> 
> ...


Get a clue.



Quackerbox said:


> First off its awesome to see the kids out!!!
> 
> Really!!!:headknock Never ceases to amaze me the amount of LEO bashing on this site.
> 
> ...


How dare you try to talk any sense into someone around here..



katjim00 said:


> I just read all these post to see just how stupid the arguments would be against the officer for writing the ticket. Thank you 2 cool officer haters, you proved yourselves to be as stupid as I thought you were. lol
> 
> Merry Christmas.


Indeed. Just don't stoop to their level of ignorance. They'll beat you with experience every time.



bigpun91 said:


> I would like to read all the comments from some of you jack holes if the constable followed your family to thier car in the mall parking lot, seeing if they were going to mug someone or break into cars...yall would be in histerics, most of the "bad people" are picked up from traffic stops, IDing someone walking in a neighborhood late at night, do a ride along and see what really happens


I could see the thread already..."Cops harasssed me this afternoon"



k9deputy365 said:


> First of all, when a GW writes a ticket the funds go to what ever precint he writes the ticket in. So what ever JP hears the ticket in court gets the revenue. Second any peace officer can write a ticket for game violations he observes, to write boating type violations the officer has to have attended a marine enforcement class and posess a certification as a marine enforcement officer..(ie lake patrol). Officers are assigned to certain areas and usually are proactive in their enforcement actions. So that being said they more than likely have received calls or complaints about people or happenings in the park and have been told by their supervisor to step up patrols and enforcement actions in said area. A GW can issue speeding tickets and such just like any other officer if he wishes also. I wish everyone on here would just quit :work: us and appreciate those of us who choose to work a job for little pay that alot of people would not do or could not do. Stop all the  and be legal.


Again, stop trying to make sense. :rotfl:


----------



## teeroy (Oct 1, 2009)

Sitting here at work I felt like I could have added a little more to my post. Maybe help educate the masses a little bit. 

How exactly can you stop a robber and a thief? Obviously a thief isn't going to steal right in front of a police officer. And it's extremely rare to drive up on someone breaking into a car, and even more rare to drive up on a robbery in progress. If you hit a parking lot hard and drive all over it, you're only covering I guess 2% of it at any given time. And then while you're at so and so's parking lot, there's 100 more you can't cover. 

The reality is, you as a police officer are going to have to be reactive in crimes like that. We do catch them a lot of the times, but a lot of the times they get away. As I said, they're not going to felonize right in front of you. How about citizens carry handguns and kill robbers? Since the citizenry's safety is the citizenry's responsibility. 

Plus, law enforcement is bogged down with petty nonsense. Here's a few real life examples. 

Guy gets into a "road rage" incident where someone was driving eratically and made him feel unsafe. He pulls in to the HEB parking lot to report it. What happened may have been illegal, but there's NOTHING anyone can do about it when the citizen pulls off into a parking lot. 

Someone makes a post on facebook about how so and so is dirty and they wish they were dead. 

Someone sees kids in the park at 3pm looking underneath a picnic table. 

A surveyor comes in to survey property and the neighbor doesn't want the little red flag in his corner of the yard and moves it. 

Little Johnny is now 17 and doesn't want to come home.

Someome gets a call from a guy with a Jamacian sounding voice wanting to send a money order and get you to get a money order and forward to rest of it to someone else. I guess hanging up on him isn't good enough.

The police can try to help in these situations, but these are matters that can be handled without law enforcement involvement.

It may sound like I'm sour, but I'm not. I like dealing with the public educating them on what law enforcement can and can't take action on, and what the DA's office will prosecute. But we get incredibly bogged down with stuff that isn't a law enforcement matter. 

Oh, and all of the senseless credit/debit card abuse cases. These reports are important for us to take, but my God we get worn down with them. Why can't people use their own credit cards and not have to be such a coward and steal money from someone in an electronic manner? Those people need to die slow and painful, seriously.


----------

